# Homeless shelter - Occ class under 2009 IBC?



## MikeC (Aug 4, 2015)

The title pretty much says it all.  What group is a homeless shelter?

The plan seems to be to set up multiple beds in a very large room (similar to a gym) for homeless people to have a place to sleep.  No food will be provided.  The occupants will be expected to leave during the day.  I am thinking R-1, but I am not sure that Table 1004.1.1 would allow what is wanted (not sure).  I would love to call it an Assembly (less than 50), but that seems like there would be a problem with people sleeping overnight.  Unfortunately I have limited information right now because this is in the early planning phase and they are trying to keep it as quiet as possible (potential NIMBY issues).

Any ideas?


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2015)

R-1 seems the way to go

R-1: The key characteristic of Group R-1 that differentiates it from other Group R occupancies is the number of transient occupants (i.e., those whose length of stay is not more than 30 days).

The most common building types classified in Group R-1 are hotels, motels and boarding houses. Group R-1 occupancies do not typically have cooking facilities in the unit. When a unit is not equipped with cooking facilities, it does not meet the definition of a "Dwelling unit" in Section 202. When this occurs, such units are treated as sleeping units for the application of code provisions [see Figure 310.1(1)]. Sleeping units are required to be separated from each other by fire partitions and horizontal assemblies (see Sections 420, 709.1 and 712.3). A recent trend in development is the construction of "extended-stay hotels." While these units may have all of the characteristics of a typical dwelling unit (i.e., cooking, living, sleeping, eating, sanitation), the length of stay is still typically not more than 30 days. As such, these buildings would still be classified as Group R-1. If the length of stay is more than 30 days, these buildings would be classified as Group R-2.


----------



## MikeC (Aug 4, 2015)

So, more or less, occupant load would be treated as a dormitory, but occupancy class would be R-1.  That leaves me questioning how many people can be in one sleeping unit?  Sounds as though it is going to be unlimited as long as they don't exceed the 50 sq ft per person as well as meeting the requirements for water closets, egress, etc...

A design professional will obviously be involved eventually, but they are still looking at feasibility right now.


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2015)

Would say depends on bed layout

Plus there must be some short walls or something to separate men/ women / and families

And allow editing

I forgot with just cots, I think we gave them around 2-3 feet on all four sides for separation and to get out.

So that takes a lot of floor space

Find out what size beds ,, are they going to use bunks, separation of people


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 4, 2015)

MikeC there are a host of other liabilities that one may want to consider where there a groups of people together including those that may have criminal intent or of unsavory character.

For our guidelines PM me; http://pacemshelter.org/


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 5, 2015)

I see it as R-1


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Aug 6, 2015)

The definition of R1 includes the word "transient".


----------



## fatboy (Aug 6, 2015)

I agree, R-1.


----------

